# Best high CRI LED or LED array available to hobbyists?



## jonathandowers (Jan 23, 2014)

Question: What are the 'best' high CRI LEDs (or LED arrays)that are available in small quantities?

I see Nichia 219B's (CRI 92) being used a lot around here.

Have found some CREE offerings that have 95+ CRI, however, they're not available to individuals.


----------



## 18650 (Jan 25, 2014)

jonathandowers said:


> Question: What are the 'best' high CRI LEDs (or LED arrays)that are available in small quantities?
> 
> I see Nichia 219B's (CRI 92) being used a lot around here.
> 
> Have found some CREE offerings that have 95+ CRI, however, they're not available to individuals.



Someone mentioned in another thread the Cree CXA series (which I believe is multi die) and comes in 90 CRI varieties up to 5000K CCT. Mouser sells the smaller 13xx and 15xx parts in single unit quantities.


----------

